# wo hinziehen im Raum Frankfurt??



## hptaccv (26. August 2002)

...ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum, also erstmal hallo!!

Ich würde gerne gleich mal eine absolut eigennützige Frage stellen: Wo zieht man in Frankfurt hin solange man noch die Wahl hat? (ist noch nicht ganz akut, erst in ein paar Monaten) Es sollte nicht weiter weg sein als eine Stunde Fahrt zum Flughafen (berufsbedingt), aber, das wichtigere ist, wo kann man direkt von der Haustür aus auf'm Bike losstarten?? Taunus? Wiesbaden vielleicht sogar?? 

vielen Dank schon mal!!
Patrick


----------



## Hugo (26. August 2002)

da wohn ich nämlich selbst.
die aschaffenburger gegend is da recht praktisch...spessart udn direkt an der a3 gelegen, je nach auto und verkehr ne fahrt zum flughafen zwischen 30 und 60min.
Berge gibts hier auch einige schöne, ausserdem verfügt die gegend über n gutes wegenetz...dank an den spessartbund.

Ansonste könnt ich dir noch die darmstädter gegend empfehlen...

Kleinostheim wär im aschaffeburger raum ideal, eigene autobahnauffahrt direkt in der stadt, recht ruhige lage, aber nicht mehr als 5 min. vom aschaffenburger zentrum entfernt.
Die mieten sind recht günstig(was man von darmstadt nicht gerade behaupten kann)
Sonst noch was?

Wär ne überlegung wert, is aber halt bayern was einige abschreckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (26. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hptaccv _
> Taunus? Wiesbaden vielleicht sogar??



Sehr gute Idee Patrick. Ab Wiesbaden kannste direkt losfahren und bis in 5 min. im Wald und damit im Taunus. Es gibt die Hohe Wurzel und die Hallgarter Zange mit über 600 Meter. Wenn man am Rhein losfährt bei 80 m ganz nett. Ausserdem findest du dann Anschluß an die Beinharten  

Also denn
Jens

Achso, bis zum Flughafen sinds 20-30 min je nach Verkehr und 45 min. mit der Bahn.


----------



## hptaccv (26. August 2002)

...das ist ja doch ermutigend! Danke für die Antworten! Mal gucken, ich hab ja noch Zeit mir das durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.... War einfach nicht besonders begeistert in die Betonwüste direkt reinzuziehen, ist einfach ein Verlust wenn man erst mit der Bahn rausfahren muß oder erst ne Ladung Benzol abkriegt bevor man Waldluft schnuppert... 

Vielleicht sieht man sich in einem halben Jahr! 

(als Niederbayer schreckt mich so leicht nix mehr! Hab mich sogar in Bremen akklimatisieren können und das will was heißen! )


----------



## ScOff (26. August 2002)

...dafür bist Du für die ersten Steigungen schön aufgewärmt, wenn Du aus der Stadt (Frankfurt) heraus in den Taunus fährst. Andererseits fährst Du aus Frankfurt zum Flughafen in ca. einer 3/4 Stunde (mit dem Rad durch den Stadtwald). Aus der Aschaffenburger Gegend wärst Du mit dem Fahrrad deutlich länger unterwegs (wenn überhaupt).

Frankfurt rules!

Gruss
ScOff


----------



## Lola (27. August 2002)

also ich finde die ffm gegend einfach nur sau teuer. im Binger raum ists recht günstig und schöne bikelandschaft. bis zum flughafen sinds je nach uhrzeit 3/4 bis 1 stunde. der rheingau ist auch schön aber auch schw. teuer


----------



## Westi (27. August 2002)

Also ich kann dir Schwanheim empfehlen, ist ein Stadtteil direkt neben Niederrad und nur 5 min zum Flughafen , aber kein Fluglärm... ok wenn mal ein Chemieunfall im Industriepark Höchst passiert muss du halt die Fenster zulassen, aber das geschieht nicht oft, aber immer öfter...

Positiv ist der Tourentreff des MTBC Frankfurt und der Stadtwald und der Taunus, den du von dort fast ohne eine Strasse zu überqueren, erreichen kannst, denn es gibt ja auch Unterführungen.

Beispiel: Schwanheim, Feldberg: 1000hm 53km, ideal zum Marathon üben.

Falls du triathletische Ambitionen hast: Immerhinist der Ferein des Senioren - Weltmeisters auf der Langdistanz in Schwanheim und der Langener Waldsee keine 15km mit dem Bike supergeil zu erreichen.

Ein weiterer Vorteil: Du hast Top Teileausrüster direkt vor der Haustür: Brügelmann und Highbike sind keine 15km weg.

Gruss aus Schwanheim
Westi


----------



## Astrokill (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *
> 
> Ansonste könnt ich dir noch die darmstädter gegend empfehlen...
> ...



Kein schlechter Tipp, wenn man täglich zum Flughafen muss, und zum Biken ist dann ja der Odenwald nicht weit weg.

Der Taunus ist natürlich auch eine sehr schöne Wohngegend, nur wissen das halt alle und so hat man meist nur die Auswahl zwischen den Alternativen "Schweineteuer" und "Am A***h der Welt", wenn's keine Bruchbude sein soll.

In Wiesbaden hab ich selbst mal ein Jahr lang gewohnt - eine schöne Stadt, und man ist mit dem Rad wirklich sehr schnell im Taunus, allerdings liegen die Mieten nicht wesentlich unter Frankfurter Niveau  

Gruß, Astro


----------



## Dr.Looping (29. August 2002)

Hi,

ich 16, wohne zusammen mit meiner Familie an der Bergstraße. Daddy arbeitet selber am Fragport und fährt ca. 40min. Wohnorte sind Auerbach, Zwingenberg, Alsbach, GroßGerau, Hähnlein usw. allerdings sind manche Orte je nach Lange ziemlich schweine teuer. Allerdings kommst du von dort aus in den ganzen Odenwald. Zum heiß begerten Felsenmeer ist es dann auch nicht weit...ich brauche ca. 30min. Von da aus kommst du dann wirklich überall hin. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ...

Tommy

(was machst´n auf´m Flughafen)


----------



## darkdesigner (3. September 2002)

Frankfurt ist Krankfurt!!!
Aber es kann trotzdem ganz lustig sein...
Ich habe 25 Jahre im Taunus gelebt, jetzt seit einem Jahr in Downtown Bockenheim. Also die Miete ist OK, dank an meinen Vermieter! Der Rest ist halt Gewöhnungssache, die Anfahrt zum Taunus macht die Beine warm, man ist in 30 Minuten in Oberursel oder Kronberg am Fuß der schönen Anstiege. Auch Richtung Hanauer Land oder Wetterau ist es ganz nett (zum biken natürlich). 
Das beste in FFM ist aber eindeutig das Slalom Training auf der Freßgasse und der Zeil in den Haupteinkaufszeiten   
Soviel Spaß hat man nicht mal mit Wandervereinen am Feldi...
dd


----------



## Hugo (3. September 2002)

bin gestern von alzenau aus nach ffm/flughafen und zurück gefahrn, war nach ca. 55min. wieder zu Hause und hab zwischen drin noch zwo leute samt gepäck rausgeschmissen.
Also kein problem in 25 min. am flughafen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (5. September 2002)

Hallo...

..ein großes Dankeschön für die zahlreichen, hilfreichen Antworten! Ich bin auf jeden Fall schlauer geworden...

Man sieht sich!
Patrick


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2002)

hallo !
ich wohne schon mein leben lang in kelkheim und kann nur eines dazu sagen :
das ist der perfekte standort für (fast) alles !
ich wohne im stadtteil hornau, bin in 2 minuten im wald und muß dafür nur 2 straßen queren !
von hier aus, am fuße der taunusgipfel, gibt es reichlich tourenmöglichkeiten. sowohl für genußbiker als auch für die trail-fraktion !

 
zu berühmten biergärten wie "rote mühle", "gimbacher hof" und "gundelhard" (um nur einige zu nennen) sind es nur wenige bike-minuten. Deshalb werden diese auch meistens am ende einer tour angesteuert. ist eh besser, wenn man nach einer längeren pause nicht mehr viel biken muß 

in der rhein-main metropole frankfurt und am airport ist man in ca. 25 min, je nach verkehrsdichte.
und du hast ein großes einkaufszentrum in 5 km entfernung mit einem großen kinopolis.
bike-läden gibt es auch in der nähe, hibike in kronberg und brügelmann in bad soden.




weitere infos unter
sonntachsfahrer 

ein schönes höhenprofil vom taunus findest du auf meiner homepage unter news2002

wissefux 

infos zur stadt und den stadtteilen :

kelkheim 


wahrscheinlich sind die mieten nicht ganz so günstig, aber wenn man in die stadtteile von kelkheim zieht, wird es sicher billiger.

viel erfolg
wissefux


----------



## Mischa (8. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin nach Darmstadt gezogen und bin recht zufrieden, ist mehr auf dem Land, wo ich lebe, am Rande der Stadt.
Ok, die Mieten sind noch mal höher, aber der Flughafen liegt sehr gut, ich brauche mit normalen Tempo auf der Autobahn nicht lange, da nicht so oft Stau ist. OK, ich fahre auch auf die A5 bei Langen, weil ich aus dem nördl. DA komme. Sind vielleicht um 15 min? Der Odenwald ist auch gleich in der Nähe, wenn´s auch bisserl später richtig zur Sache geht.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## trendsetter (18. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man Wiesbaden mag, dann kann man dort sehr schön (und leider auch sehr teuer wohnen).

Vom Walkmühlthal über unter den Linden bis hin zu Neroberg, Sonnenberg und Aukamm wohnt man direkt am Taunus und doch in der Stadt. 

Wohnt man mehr Richtung Biebrich, dann muß man halt erst durch die Stadt. Ist aber auch nicht so wild.

Empfehlen kann ich die Ecke zwischen Wiesbaden und der A3, also Wallau. Für den der es etwas ländlich mag ist das sicherlich ein idealer Platz zum wohnen und biken.

Wer nach einer Wohnung sucht, dem empfehle ich mal bei opusforum  reinzuschauen.


Hope it helps.

Beste Grüße

Klaus


----------

